# leash training 8 week puppy



## barbiejo (Feb 8, 2013)

hello i am new our gsd is a female 8 wks old, her name is angel, want to get her used to a leash for walking how do you stop them from wanting to play tugawar with the leash


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

bitter spray/eucalyptus oil.. or just leave it on her when she's in the house & she'll learn to live with it.. if u don't live in an apartment, I would not suggest a leash walk.. just some roaming around in a fenced should be fine


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Take something else with you so you can redirect the tugging on the leash to a tug.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

At eight weeks of age, she is too young to really understand walking on a leash. Let her wear the leash and just walk around, getting used to the feel and weight of it. Be careful where you take her too since she is not vaccinated yet. It would be best to just play with her in your yard or home and let her get used to all of the new things in her life.


----------



## barbiejo (Feb 8, 2013)

*angel*

thank u all for the advice it is very helpful, lol an no she's not ready for the walks around the block yet, been just putting it on her in the house so she gets used to it, lol but she loves tugawar


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

butterflyH said:


> Until a puppy is 8 weeks old, I believe it is best to not use a collar and leash. This is due to lack of physical maturity of his bones and muscles, and because his learning abilities are not well prepared for training earlier than this time...


what??


----------

